# Biggest most spacious case possible



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

Thought I'd ask the question on this, I currently have a Corsair 750D but planning to build a new rig soon and keeping that for my boys.

I personally was going to go with the 1000D, the big daddy of Corsair's range, I like their cases and style

I have tons of room, for me a big giant case with lots of room would be great, ideally enough room to fit 2x radiators on the front.


Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## erixx (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice one, for sure. You also have the latest edtion of the CM Cosmos it's high, long, but it's less wide.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 7, 2018)

Caselabs thw10


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> Caselabs thw10



Can't find any of them, did look but I know Caselabs went out of business.



erixx said:


> Nice one, for sure. You also have the latest edtion of the CM Cosmos it's high, long, but it's less wide.



Yeah, I looked at this but doesn't support 480Rads, and I'll be using 2 of them


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 7, 2018)

Thermaltake TT900..... perhaps not the absolute biggest out there, but certainly in the top 5 for sure... it's almost 3ft tall, 2ft wide and 2ft deep, and makes for one hella-mega build.  You can check my specs for the cooling set-up I have, which keeps everything chilly and under 32c even under heavy, multitasking workloads 

Note that you will need a SOLID desk to hold it though, 'cause even empty it weighs ~55 lbs


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 7, 2018)

Phanteks enthoo primo


----------



## Bones (Dec 7, 2018)

Could be others even larger but the Tt Core X9 Thermaltake Core X9 Black E-ATX Stackable Tt LCS Certified Cube Chassis CA-1D8-00F1WN-00 - Newegg.com  is a monster - My Tt X5 is big in itself.
Also says in the description you CAN run two 480's in the top.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> Thermaltake TT900..... perhaps not the absolute biggest out there, but certainly in the top 5 for sure... it's almost 3ft tall, 2ft wide and 2ft deep, and makes for one hella-mega build.  You can check my specs for the cooling set-up I have, which keeps everything chilly and under 32c even under heavy, multitasking workloads
> 
> Note that you will need a SOLID desk to hold it though, 'cause even empty it weighs ~55 lbs



That's no problem, It'll be super solid oak it's on.  It's a beautiful case, I am guessing it is left side/right side intakes, back and top exhausts? I could fit the rads I want there, could be interesting.



HUSKIE said:


> Phanteks enthoo primo



Looks a little too small, Thanks



Bones said:


> Could be others even larger but the Tt Core X9 Thermaltake Core X9 Black E-ATX Stackable Tt LCS Certified Cube Chassis CA-1D8-00F1WN-00 - Newegg.com  is a monster - My Tt X5 is big in itself.
> Also says in the description you CAN run two 480's in the top.



Looks nice, but kinda ugly... and by kinda, I mean REAL ugly lol.


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> That's no problem, It'll be super solid oak it's on.  It's a beautiful case, I am guessing it is left side/right side intakes, back and top exhausts? I could fit the rads I want there, could be interesting.



That's correct, you can put up to 4x 120's or 3x 140's on the side intakes and 2x 120's or 140's up top.  Also has mesh sides and front areas below the glass, which serve as air intake paths too, I put 2x 80mm fans in the front on either side of my fan controller in the 5.25" drive bay.

I came up with my own layout for my H110i using the fixture that was intended for 2x HDD's and the unused fan mounts from the sides.  If you wanna take a look at it, I can send you some pics so you can see it for yourself


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 7, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> That's no problem, It'll be super solid oak it's on. It's a beautiful case, I am guessing it is left side/right side intakes, back and top exhausts? I could fit the rads I want there, could be interesting.



There's a CGI video on Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Tempered-Vertical-Computer-CA-1H1-00F1WN-00/dp/B01N1GP2GZ

That's a monster


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> There's a CGI video on Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Tempered-Vertical-Computer-CA-1H1-00F1WN-00/dp/B01N1GP2GZ
> 
> That's a monster



Yeah it does look awesome indeed,


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

Thermaltake has a few supertowers.
https://www.thermaltake.com/chassis.aspx

Phanteks:
http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Elite.html


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Thermaltake has a few supertowers.
> https://www.thermaltake.com/chassis.aspx
> 
> Phanteks:
> http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Elite.html



Yes, but most of them are more or less traditional rectangular boxen....and do not even hold a candle to the TT900


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> Yes, but most of them are more or less traditional rectangular boxen....and do not even hold a candle to the TT900



The 900 is listed in the Thermaltake link I posted.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2018)

I love my Danger Den 21 Double Wide cases   2 quad rads (120) a triple (120) plus 10 3.5" drives and 2 5.25" bays as well..  Plus will fit E-ATX boards in   So pleased I grabbed them from the USA!!

Other than that the Thermaltake WP100 I have (bit like the Caselabs model - big enough to fit in my daughter who was 5 at the time of the picture )  

I have the 900D that fits my SR-2 in, rather unimpressed with it and when I did get it with the SR-2, looking at £300 I couldn't personally recommend it..


----------



## EKJake (Dec 7, 2018)

You might check out Mountain Mods. They have some large, expandable cases. Otherwise, a used CaseLabs with pedestals would be the next option. The 1000D is probably third.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Dec 7, 2018)

Phanteks Enthoo Elite Super Tower  .. it's expensive, but also HUGE.

I had the Enthoo Primo I think for a while, Phanteks do make a very good case. IMO.


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2018)

Case Labs (out of business now), Lian Li has some monster cases such as PC-D600, older ones like PC-D8000, PC-TU100 etc, Mountain Mods


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 10, 2018)

I have the Primo.... only thing on my office is the 400 pound MFP and the 36" plotter.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2018)

Nanoxia Deep Silence 6. 
https://www.nanoxiausa.com/products/deep-silence-6-hptx-full-tower-case-black?variant=11703884615


----------



## AsRock (Dec 10, 2018)

Mountain mods although a lot are expensive but.
https://www.mountainmods.com/index.php?cPath=21


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 10, 2018)

I found a nice looking Thermaltake Tai Chi Super Tower up in Alness, Highland. It is pre owned but it is a steal at 60 pounds. Plus it is pre-drilled for a door mounted radiator!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Nanoxia Deep Silence 6.
> https://www.nanoxiausa.com/products/deep-silence-6-hptx-full-tower-case-black?variant=11703884615



I sadly had one of these, I was less than impressed


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 10, 2018)

phill said:


> I sadly had one of these, I was less than impressed



Yeah a buddy had one of these, said there was no way I could fit dual 480 Rads in it.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Yeah a buddy had one of these, said there was no way I could fit dual 480 Rads in it.



I tried fitting a 360 and 240 in there, not a chance at all..  Was for a review but never happened sadly..  Was deeply disappointing if I'm honest..


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2018)

phill said:


> I sadly had one of these, I was less than impressed


I'm loving this thing. Overall temps dropped 10-20c from my last case which wasn't a small case at all, and it's easy to build in for me.


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 10, 2018)

Here is a link to a couple of those Tai Chi cases. I used to own one. It was like a Giant extruded aluminum heatsink! https://www.gumtree.com/p/server/thermaltake-tai-chi-super-tower-pc-case-vb5000sna-/1320999863.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2018)

Toothless said:


> I'm loving this thing. Overall temps dropped 10-20c from my last case which wasn't a small case at all, and it's easy to build in for me.



It was solid built but that's about it for me..  It was just a bit too small in the places it needed to be to fit in the rads I'd hoped to get in there.  Was definitely a modding case I think...


----------



## eddo247 (Feb 21, 2019)

I just landed the last ever TX10-D factory sealed in white Dual XL-ATX all custom made 1 of by the man himself Kevin Keating the Owners son put it up on mod-one.com and I was the first to get the payment in thank God now I have 2 Brand New TX10-D the other one I have is Black with Dual HPTX MotherBoard options! I also just found 2 brand new factory sealed THW10's one in black and one in gunmetal and grabbed them!  I have over 60 but we are opening a CaseLabs Highend LanCafe this coming Fall and it will be EPIC we'll be opening a CNC Mill as well and will be creating our own Case's woot MoD On fellas good luck with everything enjoy!


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2019)

Look no further... One of the very rare original cases that is form & function both in great shape.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 21, 2019)

i love the corsair 900d, but hate the cosmos II.. chosing a case is very much subjective.


----------



## eddo247 (May 1, 2019)

Here's my 2 TX10D's The white beauty was still in it's beautiful Protective Polyurethane wooo love my Babies the 2 Biggest Case's ever created Gorgeous 2 Removable motherboard trays the black is HPTX and the White is XL-ATX and also has the 150MM extended top perfectly lined up!  I really need Super Mounts Radiator mounts and some TX10 pedestals and any other Caselab Line pedestals if anyone knows of any please help thanks all a million have a wonderful evening

Oh yes and of course the THW10 pictured here as well woot! This beautiful CaseLabs beast take 4 560's and 2 420's/360's in the front Flexbays love it the TX10-D is 3 times the size as you can see in the picture up top the black case to the left of her that can fit anything you want 
It is so sad CaseLabs is gone forever man


----------



## trickson (May 2, 2019)

If you can find one the CM stacker is enormous! 
CM stacker case


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 2, 2019)

Craft it yourself?


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2019)

trickson said:


> If you can find one the CM stacker is enormous!
> CM stacker case



I have that case, its ok. I'm not sure I would recommend it these days. Good points: You can run dual psu, reverse atx, removeable tray, a lot of vertical space, and its got wheels. 

Negative points: No cable management, limited fan placement, limited fan size supporting 80mm and 120mm, limited breathing ability, a tad narrow, not available anymore, as its the first stacker.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2019)

trickson said:


> If you can find one the CM stacker is enormous!
> CM stacker case



I still have both of mine, 810 and 810 v2   Prefer the first one over the second if I'm honest but great cases


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2019)

phill said:


> I still have both of mine, 810 and 810 v2   Prefer the first one over the second if I'm honest but great cases



Yup, I have an STC-01 and an 830, I prefer the first. I should clean her up and give her some new paint and see how she does.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2019)

freeagent said:


> Yup, I have an STC-01 and an 830, I prefer the first. I should clean her up and give her some new paint and see how she does.



Had one of the 830's and got rid of it, I think they spoilt it...  It's a massive case and held so many drives, was great for so many of the home servers I used in the past   Well servers, Windows machines with shares on them lol  

The 830 really spoilt the storage side of things for me


----------



## kapone32 (May 2, 2019)

The Thermaltake Core X9 would be a good pick. Even though cable mgmt can be a dream


----------



## AltCapwn (May 2, 2019)

I loved my Corsair 800D back in the days. Super huge, super heavy case, tons of space, simply beautiful.


----------



## John Naylor (May 2, 2019)

Im still curious as to what's going in it ..... if a Primo is too small..... fits (2) 480s, a 240 and a 120

BTW, I would recommend 420s over 480s .... has 2% more surface area and (6 / 12) 140s are quieter than (8 / 16 ) 120s.


----------



## alauder (Jun 10, 2019)

I have made a web app you might like.  You can layout a custom case however you want.  Add as many rads and any size or location you like. The Enclosure grows to fit more stuff.   I build them too.


PCdesignfoundry

12x560s!     Ridiculous !


----------



## er557 (Jun 10, 2019)

Take a look at silverstone temjin tj-07b, Very spacey indeed, I got 2x240 corsair rads fitted in there nicely, (along with an ssi-eeb motherboard), one near the PSU at the bottom, and one on the dome partly external.


----------

